# freebsd-update Cannot identify running kernel



## gpatrick (Sep 17, 2017)

Fresh installation of FreeBSD 11.1-RELEASE amd64 on ZFS and freebsd-update fails with

```
Cannot identify running kernel
```
Of course there isn't any /boot/kernel which it looks for, so what's the solution?


----------



## tobik@ (Sep 17, 2017)

gpatrick said:


> Of course there isn't any /boot/kernel which it looks for


Mmmh, why not?


----------



## tobik@ (Sep 17, 2017)

Ah ok. Did you do a root-on-ZFS+MBR install? Is the bootpool imported? It could be the same problem as this one: https://forums.freebsd.org/threads/60880/#post-350879


----------

